# Wife Loves me But Loves me Not



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, We'll ive been married for 8 years, 2 kids (7 and 5). My wife has told me that her love for me has gone, its not the same as it used to be and that it has dissapeared. But she love in another way?? Says she loves me like a best friend, something like that.
She is 24 hours a day with her best friend, and I dont feel like her best friend is a good model, bad influence.. 
We are having Financial problems, but beleive I will come through them, both of us really will.
Sometimes she tell me Im not strong enough for her character, well i explained probably cause im younger 2 years, she should have married someone 6 years older.
She tell me if Im not happy to possibly find someone else, but she would never expect a Divorse, cause of the kids, culture counts in the whole process.
I dont want to find someone else and live a lie and that wouldnt be fait to the 2nd person Im supposed to find for fun.
Well, Im getting used to the situation, quite sucks really..


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you giving up on the marriage?


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

No Way cant give up, I still Love her and Think she still love me 2, but I guess and times like this we just Hope that things get better..


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

sounds like she is bored and is thinking about grass being greener on the other side. You need to find ways to renew the spark and fall in love again. Seek counseling to start with and go from there.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for your reply's.. I need to find ways to get that spark back..


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

I think your problem is the best friend who is a bad influence. Can you tell us more about her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you assuming she hasn't found someone else? She's given you the "I love you but I'm not in love with you" speech, she's spending all her time with her best friend (supposedly), and she's suggested you go ahead and find someone else if you're not happy. Three reasonably large warning flags, if you ask me.

I too would be curious about the best friend. Where do they spend their Imelda together, and why do you say she's a bad influence?

You'll never get the spark back if someone else already has her fires going.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm going to get yelled at again, possibly banned, but I have to say it again. What % of wives fall out of love with their husbands? And why, when YET ANOTHER husband brings it up, we treat it like it's something new and try to deal with it on an individual basis? 

And because many wives don't tell their husbands it is happening, there are husbands living in ignorant bliss for YEARS not knowing their wife has already left. That was me for 10 YEARS or more, so I KNOW it's happening. Get rid of one of those forum subcategories that nobody posts in and replace it with one titled "So you got the ILYBINILWY speech? Post here".

Anyhow. That aside:

-Toxic friend?
-ILYBINILWY any more Speech?
-"Go ahead and find some strange on your own, I won't mind?"

I hate it the way folks on this board always play the "she's cheating" card too fast. But I can almost guarantee it this time.


----------



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

I really cant just blame it on her friend, its more like our problem. And MRK, lots of married couple do fall out of love but begin to love another in different ways. 
PBear, I really dont think she has found someone else, unless its one hell of a rich guy, and i see some big money flowing in, then Ill be having questions. 
I was the first guy to ever sleep with my wife and she was 27, that I know for a fact, she kept herself, thats not the case, but she is quite a stong character, and a very proud person.
Her friend who is a bad influence I think, probably has slept around, not sure, but Ive seen her kiss another guy, she is married with 4 kids..


----------

